# BAAAA! How about Lamb?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I just found a new company that delivers frozen raw for dogs! The prices, even with shipping, are wonderfully a bit less than even going to our butcher's. Anyhoo, they sell lamb, ground, really cheap! It's probably mainly lamb heart, throat tubes and head meat and ears. But, this would be a new protien source to try with Grimm.

What do you guys think? How do your dogs do on lamb? Does it tend to give loose stool, gas, anything to watch for? Thanks for any info!

Looks like Grimm's diet here in our new home will be mostly beef MM with chicken RMBs-- with rotation through lamb MM(if all goes well) and rarely turkey neck as RMB, and whole *Herring* will be added now and again, plus of course his OM (chicken liver) and fresh frozen *green tripe *(peee-yeeeewww!)


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

My dogs love lamb and since dh doesn't eat it, it's just me and the dogs. One thing with lamb, it is like veal, maybe not as inhumanely raised, but very tender and fatty. We only do lamb 2-3 times a month because of that.

One thing I want to research this winter is the food the animals our dogs eat in regards to allergies etc. That's what I like about lamb, seldom are they fed corn, for the most part *I* tend to buy or try to buy grass-fed. I think this makes a difference for the issues I mentioned above.

I tend to feed muscle meaty with lamb and trim as much excess fat as possible (same with other animals) however I do find lamb very fatty. Alot of people find their dogs do quite well on lamb.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Do they ship to PA? My guys rarely have lamb. I think three times in 5 years and then not even MEALS but tastes.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Ris has lamb on occasion. Rare occasion since it's so pricey. And, like Ruq's Paq, she never gets it as a full meal. Just as part of one. Thus far, she has not had any problems with it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Awwww, Ruq! They don't do shipping from Bavaria, Germany to PA.. sorry!







But your Paq usually has really pretty good variety, I think?

Patti, this is ground lamb... so i can't trim any fat off. But, i bet i could feed half beef and half of the "ground lamb." Thanks for the heads-up on the fat content!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I'd try mixing it with something even leaner than ground beef. Maybe ground chicken? Or puree'd veggies.

The kibble we feed on demand is lamb and rice, it's the only ingredient not Canadian, New Zealand spring lamb. I find the kids do better on the lamb and rice than chicken and rice and one reason is I do suspect corn gives Ozzy the itchies, he's never been on a kibble with corn, but chickens are often fed corn. That's why I want to investigate the consuming and consumption idea.

I found out corn gave him the itchies on the farm - he used to bring whole cobs home and eat them. Based on how itchy he was after.......


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yeah, my breeder also feels that the agri-feeds the chix get really increases problems with dogs such as inflammation/itchies. The way I manage this is that Grimm's RMBs can be (and almost always are) chicken.. but his meat is usually beef, lamb, fish. There's no was to *affordably* avoid the corn-fed critters in Grimm's diet, but I balance it out with Herring when I can, and fish oil with vit. E when my Herring supply runs out.

I will mix the lamb with ox head meat, that is very lean.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yes, Patti my guys do get a nice variety but they seldom get lamb. They are always looking for more goodies to eat! I would LOVE to be able to consistently feed 7 protein sources per week, every week.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I don't think we need to feed 7 protien sources per week. I think it would be ideal-- but I think the most variety that we can swing is so far beyond dry food, it is astounding to me even the changes I see with just a few sources. Actually Ruq, YOUR schedule for transitioning protien sources made it really, really easy to begin when I started Grimm this past summer on raw. THANK YOU!! 

I have the feeling that this "lamb"... isn't. I think it is older sheep, and I think much of it is heart, ears, etc. It makes the price surprisingly cheap.

I envy people who can get emu and rabbit. Those are costly here. In Europpe, we can get reindeer, but it is costly, though.

The lamb isn't defrosted enough... tomorrow he will try the lamb!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I hope he enjoys it. Lamb is one of Camper's favorites. It's not inexpensive (whew, the price went up when jet fuel prices went up over the summer. But I've noticed it didn't go back down as oil prices have dropped again.







). And I trim off that thick layer of fat, which means a fair amount of waste.

But I think it's one of the best meats Camper eats. He loves it and thrives on it. 

http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=foodspice&dbid=117

And Patti, Grimm is very sophisticated (very old school) and eats mutton, with a glass of peppery Syrah, perhaps?

Or maybe it's a hogget?











> Quote:
> Lamb: Ovine (sheep) meat derived from an animal under one year of age, known for its delicate flavour and tender texture. Spring lamb (also know as New Season Lamb) indicates lambs born in the early Spring months.
> 
> Hogget: Ovine meat derived from an animal born in the previous calendar year.
> ...


http://www.irishcountrymeats.com/using-lamb/glossary-of-terms/
There's my new word for the day.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Our dogs get lean lamb flaps for breakfast and occasionally lamb mince in their evening meal. The only thing with lamb meals is that (probably due to the fat content) they can produce quite odorous by-products - I think that also applies to humans.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the vocab lesson, Lori-- I dinna know the hogget word yet!







I bet Camper loves lamb, too!

Alison, glad to hear your pack does well on lamb, too. This morning Grimmi tries his lamb mix!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I'm jealous of Alison. My lamb is from Down Under -- but it's jet set lamb, thus the substantial price.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

My lamb comes from (points out the window). Sometimes on our walks, a field we normally use for gallumping goofiness has got a new sign posted that says in German "Caution-- Sheepherd! Please hold dogs distant. Thanks!" I smell the woolie ones, see the distincting cloven hoofprints, and notice the goofus at the end of my leash helping himself to some... uhh.. "sheep dip." The sheep herd gets moved from field to field here on the mountainside. 

Grimm loved his lamb today! So far, no gurgly tummy or anything. He has never had the runs since we got switched onto raw. After chronic diarrhea and being at the vets every month, this is a relief.

I mixed the lamb with beef-- ox head. The price of the lamb here is just a small bit more costly than the cheapest beef off-cuts are.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Camper says, "My squirrel stew comes from (points out window).Oh that's right, we're not allowed to eat squirrel. Rigid vegetarian knows-nothing-human person...







"


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Camper


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Camper, you and I need to get together. I would love to catch one of them squirrels but Mom never lets me. She says I have to stay on leash because she wants to keep me. As if I wouldn't come back. . .eventually.









--Risa


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Zamboni has caught them on hikes and stuff. But she PLAYS with them, til they, well, stop playing. And then she runs over to Mom and says, "Make my toy play with me some more."

Then Mom says "OHMYGODZAMBONI, YOUKILLEDTHESQUIRREL!" 

Zamboni doesn't know they're food. Mom overreacts. 

These are my pack-mates. This is my life. 

Heavy dramatic self-pitying sigh.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Patti. Can you let me know about the Company you get Lamb from?
Prices went up here for Ground beef and chicken... ouch! Need to find cheaper stuff to add in. Thanks


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Danielle, sure. It's Dogfrost! They're on the web. I think we are not allowed to put a link to stuff that sells stuff here? But if you go to the German google and out in Dogfrost, you will find it.

The beef "stichfleisch" is just 60 cents for 500 gramms, so only 1.20 euro per kilo! The lamb was 65 cents for 500 gramms, and i got green tripe at 60 cents for 500 gramms. It comes frozen in a big box with DHL. 

Another place with the exact same pricing is Gochts hundeschule, also online ordering. Go to Google and put in "gehorsam mit spass" or "Gochts hundeschule". 

The shipping for the Dogfrost order was like €7 or something, but we have no car, and we did a big bulk order.. i mean biiiig. The meats comes ground and in individual open bags, labeled, and flattened so they fit EASILY into your freezer.

I think Gochts has turkey, both MM and RMB. Not sure if Dogfrost does or not, I forget! Sorry!

I think one of the two companies has ostrich and reindeer, too.. but that's pricey.







Cheapest meats to buy from these companies are:
beef head meat (kopffleisch)
beef vet-check meat (stichfleisch)
lamb (it's ground up)
turkey (might be chunks)

PM me if I can help in better detail or you need the link, I am happy to help!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

The dogfrost is great! Cheap prices. I would just have to make sure I was home! lol
16.50 Euros is a bit much for the ostrich.
I think we will have to keep it at Turkey, Chicken, beef, lamb, rabbit and deer. Always nice when you can branch out more but not for that price.
I think somebody might have a heart attack if we fed the boys horse meat. But the reindeer might be nice to get as a treat once in a while.
I can't find the shipping for Gotchts.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

The shipping for Gochts is about the same. as Dogfrost. Plus, if you are not home, DHL may leave it with a neighbor, if your neighbors are close. Ours actualls came DHL but through Deutsche Post!







*At just €1.20 per kilo* for the beef, this is CHEAP MM!! Plus, as I said, the packages slide easily into the freezer, as they are kinda flattened. We ordered like 14 kilo, just to try the Dogfrost service out. They even sent a free snack-- dehydrated beef hide chews! Anyway, I will stick with the Dogfrost and Gochts, cos the MM is so cheap.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Not so worried about the packaging like you are. I have that nice deep chest freezer we got from a neighbor. Thank god for nice neighbors! The neighbor is really close... like attached close.







So no problem there. We have both had to sign for things for each other.
Did you do a COD or prepaid through the bank?


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

A prepaid. It was easy! It was shipped out on Thursday, and came on Friday I think. They email to tell you it has shipped. The biggest draw for me with these sources for meat is the price per kilo... and with your deeeeep freezer,







it will be worth it in shipping at a lil over €7, if you buy a bigger shipment than we did. I just wanted to give it a trial run to see what this company was like. I am really pleased with it! I can't get lamb otherwise very cheaply.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

Great.







Well when I get back next month from vacation we will be putting in a big order!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

My guys LOVE lamb! I get the cheapest cuts of lamb I can find - which mean it's usually the fattiest. So I use it as only about 50% of their MM meal and not only does it not give them problems but it goes a long way!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Prinz loves lamb, his food of choice.


----------

